# selling on Craigslist ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've placed an ad to sell an item on Craigslist; and I've read what that site says about collecting payments and various types of scams.

As far as I can tell Craigslist accepts payments thru the major credit cards; yet this is a bit confusing because that site also states they do not involve themselves in the payment transaction. (I've written Craigslist and have not received a response.)

Now this party wants the item I advertised; however, she wants to use PayPal to send me the money for it. Since I've never sold anything on the internet, I am quite ignorant about how all this works. I only know to be cautious, to not accept cashiers checks or money orders. Yet I've been told PayPal was trustworthy.

Still, since Craigslist leaves the payment transactions to the parties involved, why is Craigslist advertising payment can be made via credit cards and, yet, there is no mention that payment can be made via PayPal? Since I do have an account with PayPal, is it safe to accept payment for this item in this manner?

Any information from knowledgeable sources would be appreciated. (This is a $600 item.)


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

If you use Paypal, it should be ok. What about offering them a slight discount if they bring cash when they pick it up??


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

NEVER take payments and ship when using CL.. ALWAYS do in person cash only deals.. DO NOT even take money orders in person.. There are a lot of fake money orders out there... 

I've been selling and buying on CL for years... and have run into a lot of scammers... I just delete their e-mail and move on.. 

I've known too many people that have got burnt on CL...


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

^^^^^I agree with the above...cash only


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Cash ONLY when using CL!!!!!


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> Still, since Craigslist leaves the payment transactions to the parties involved, why is Craigslist advertising payment can be made via credit cards and, yet, there is no mention that payment can be made via PayPal?


Because some sections in some cities a person has to pay to have an ad. I think like job and apartment listing in big cities.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

clovis said:


> Cash ONLY when using CL!!!!!


Depends if a person is having the item shipped or picked up. I've used paypal to get my money without problem so far.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, she just contacted me wanting my PayPal "details". She said she needed these so she could pay thru PayPal. 

I'm only semi-acquainted with PayPal by placing "buy now" buttons on my estate sales; so I have no idea what "details" she is wanting. Also, my advertisement in Craigslist was a "local" listing; so using any type of payment other than cash and face-to-face transactions seems silly to me.

LoonyK, when you use PayPal in such a situation as this, how exactly do you do it?


----------



## floyd242 (Jun 11, 2012)

https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/security/seller-protection-learn-more

Make sure you do everything listed in that link. Especially for a $600 item.

I personally wouldn't sell anything listed on craigslist for anything but cash in hand... just too many scammers. Is it a rare or one of a kind type item? Something they can't find locally?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Where is she in relation to where the item is located?

Is she planning on having you ship it to her or pick up in person?

Have you considered the distinct possibility that if you accept her terms

and ship it to her, that she could make a claim that the item was misrepresented

or worse yet, that it never arrived and PayPal could put a lock/freeze on your

account and you might even be out both the item AND the payment with no recourse?


Experience can be a harsh teacher.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> Well, she just contacted me wanting my PayPal "details". She said she needed these so she could pay thru PayPal.
> 
> I'm only semi-acquainted with PayPal by placing "buy now" buttons on my estate sales; so I have no idea what "details" she is wanting. Also, my advertisement in Craigslist was a "local" listing; so using any type of payment other than cash and face-to-face transactions seems silly to me.
> 
> LoonyK, when you use PayPal in such a situation as this, how exactly do you do it?


My situation is easy, I just direct them to my site where they can click my paypal buy links and pay, but that is for shipping. If your item is for pickup, then is pointless and you get less than 600.

Some of the scamming talk probably depends on the type of item a person is selling, too.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> I have no idea what "details"


The only thing she would need is your e-mail addy that you use for Paypal so she can send the money. If they are picking up I would tell them cash only.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

LoonyK said:


> Depends if a person is having the item shipped or picked up. I've used paypal to get my money without problem so far.


You've been lucky... A lot of people I know (from a stereo forum) have been burnt through craigslist.

To the OP, Please.. do not ship, only take cash, unless you don't care about getting ripped off... why take a chance?

You can use credit card with a craigslist sale.. so long as you have a way to process credit cards... like with an app on your phone, and an account to process them.... you can no do it through craigslist... 


Seriously... I'd almost put money someone is trying to scam you... If they have hijacked a paypal account, you will lose the money and your item... Is your item so hard to sell it's worth the risk?


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

simi-steading said:


> You've been lucky... A lot of people I know (from a stereo forum) have been burnt through craigslist.
> 
> To the OP, Please.. do not ship, only take cash, unless you don't care about getting ripped off... why take a chance?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't really call it lucky, its part of my business, and I don't deal with a product that attracts a scammy audience. For pickup I ask for cash, yet tons of checks is what I have gotten also, and there were no problems with that either. Sure, sometime there may be a situation where I lose money, but every smart business should already have that factored in.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Goodness, I'm not a "business" per se. I'm just trying to sell nice/quality items I never use anymore. This particular item is the amethyst ring that can be seen on my estate sales (URL BELOW, i.e. "farmsales") under "fine jewelry".

I had placed that ad in Craigslist's "local" listing, just about 35 miles from me. 

I received another email from her still wanting it; and I suggested we meet at her bank or she could come to my home to make the "cash" exchange. If it is a scam, I probably won't hear anymore from her.

I'm hearing a lot about scammers on that Craigslist too; and since I'm so new to all this, I'm rather ripe for scams. However, I'm taking every precaution I can think of.

Thank you all for helping.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds to much like a scam to me, good chance she is going to send you a fake paypal receipt.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Goodness, Allen, if she does, what should I do with it? (I have no idea how to validate a paypal receipt.)


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Since she offered to meet you at the bank, I'd do that.... Public place, and cash sale..

Here in this area, they've had people selling jewelry through CL and would have people come to their house, to end up being robbed.....


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Semi- it was not she who mentioned meeting at her bank. It was me.

She just contacted me again saying she was "too busy" to meet at the bank and wanted to use paypal, that she would pay all shipping costs and I would not need to ship it until after I had received the money from paypal. (I suspect that would be the "receipt" people in here have mentioned.)

She uses all caps and her sentence structure sounds both animated and child like.

I responded telling her the items I advertise on Craigslist will only be for cash and I regretted not being able to let her have the amethyst ring.

My gut is quite relieved!!!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

*She uses all caps and her sentence structure sounds both animated and child like.*

Often the way scammers type... I've gotten a few e-mails like that.. 


Here's some other tip offs.. .

Please delete the ad, I am buying your item
I will send a check for extra....
I will send a money order.
I am out of town working (Usually they say England)
I will send a shipping company
My assistant will contact you... 

I've seen all of these in e-mails I've gotten when selling expensive popular stuff.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

motdaugrnds said:


> Semi- it was not she who mentioned meeting at her bank. It was me.
> 
> She just contacted me again saying she was "too busy" to meet at the bank and wanted to use paypal, that she would pay all shipping costs and I would not need to ship it until after I had received the money from paypal. (I suspect that would be the "receipt" people in here have mentioned.)
> 
> ...


You just saved yourself from a scam.

How the scam might work: She sends payment via Paypal using a credit card. You ship the ring. She gets the ring, but calls either PP or the CC and claims that you never shipped it or it is a fake ring. They refund her money, reverse the charges, taking it out of your PP account.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> Goodness, Allen, if she does, what should I do with it? (I have no idea how to validate a paypal receipt.)


Check your pay pal account and see if the transaction is there.

The information you gave in your last post screams scammer, you don't want any thing to do with this deal.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Goodness, I'm glad I declined to sell to her. I believe you are all right about this being a scam.

Semi, those sentences were exactly what she used in her emails:

*Please delete the ad, I am buying your item*
*I will send a check for extra....*
*I will send a shipping company*

She also used:* I'm too busy...*with reference to meeting me for the exchange.

Well, I just put another item on Craigslist. Guess I'll get scammers on that too as it is another expensive item, i.e. my solid gold (mixed 18K & 14K) diamond cut bracelet.  I did so want to sell something.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

A very common scam is to "wire" you the payment and claim that they will send a truck to pick it up, but overpay you by maybe a hundred dollars. Then, they have you send back the difference. But the original payment proves to be no good and the bank makes you pay back the whole amount. You are out the difference. 

Seems like they only try this on expensive items. The last few ads on $100 items I have run have not resulted in this attempted scam.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Michael, maybe it would be better to place my less expensive items up on Craigslist and save my nicer items for sale in my shop....though I haven't found a way to get my shop known yet.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I know someone who was offered a $5000 cashier's check from London and said their agent would arrange shipping.....

On a free barn cat.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Good 'mousers' are hard to find?


----------



## PerhamMN (Oct 24, 2011)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thanks Michael, maybe it would be better to place my less expensive items up on Craigslist and save my nicer items for sale in my shop....though I haven't found a way to get my shop known yet.


One thing that has worked for me is to not post an email address, and just post a phone number (preferably a land line since scammers try to text too). Especially if you have a phone number at your store, just so your home phone doesn't ring at 11PM (which has happened too). 

That way somebody has to call and actually talk to you, and you know it is a real person. Not a perfect method, but I've used it when I was in a time crunch and wanted to sell something quickly... no back and forth emails, either they want it or they don't.

Also check out facebook (if you have one) for a local "garage sale" or "swap/shop" group. You could try posting some of your items on there, or, if the group allows, post a link to your website, to drum up some extra traffic.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Another suggestion, more of a reminder for any who are newer to selling on CL. NEVER have buyers come to your home. It is easy to meet at a public place and that eliminates some serious crime risk...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok thanks for the additional information. (I'm finding out I don't like to sell stuff.)


----------



## PerhamMN (Oct 24, 2011)

motdaugrnds said:


> Ok thanks for the additional information. (I'm finding out I don't like to sell stuff.)


It's definitely not for everybody. A lot of people ask stupid questions, half of which could be answered by reading an ad first or doing a quick google search. The back-and-forth and setting up a time to meet can be stressful. Plus you have to weed out the spammers and scammers. 

If you have the patience to deal with the general public, it can certainly be worth it. If not... well thankfully there are other ways to make a few bucks!


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

The spammers and scammers have tainted Craigslist. I immediately think, "beware", when someone responds to my ad. 

The scammers have gotten pretty good, too. What still stands them apart, (so far) is their terminology.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, I'm learning the scammers don't talk very well, lots of caps, senseless requests too.


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

motdaugrnds said:


> Ok thanks for the additional information. (I'm finding out I don't like to sell stuff.)


There is a chance that you would not dislike it if you can gain the required confidence to spell out your terms in your ad and stick to them. CL is not a place where you need worry about offending anyone, because everyone knows that as a CL buyer, they are automatically suspect.
An ad that might read;

"I have this ring that is pictured above. (details about ring follow) The price is $xx.xx,, and is not open for discussion. if you want to buy it, call ????-???-??? and we will discuss when we will meet at the local police department or city park. Cash only. NO paypal, checks, trades, no exceptions"

would be perfectly appropriate. Anybody who responds is aware that YOU are aware, and should be a qualified buyer who has the money and is willing to spend it.....Joe


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Joe, I really like that!

Next ad shall reflect my details in clear terms. Thanks


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

You bet!

i have sold the product of my work my entire adult life, and step number one is always weeding out the deadheads. It's all downhill from there.......Good luck......Joe


----------

